# Yamaha HS5 noise



## CynicalMe (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

I&#8217;ve recently purchased a set of Yamaha HS5 studio monitors. When turned on (even at 0 volume) I can hear a quiet, but audible white noise. Is it &#8220;normal&#8221; or should it be totally silent? Tried running them in a separate power outlet, experienced thr same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jan 11, 2016)

I have hs8 and i hear it too, if you look online it seems to be normal with the hs line.


----------



## CynicalMe (Jan 11, 2016)

thevisi0nary said:


> I have hs8 and i hear it too, if you look online it seems to be normal with the hs line.



Thanks, then its not somehing I should worry about.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 11, 2016)

I have the HS80m's and they do the same thing. I'll be replacing a tweeter here soon.


----------



## jerm (Jan 11, 2016)

Have some HS7's and same thing. Did some research when I got them and seems that it's normal


----------



## col (Jan 11, 2016)

Pretty much every monitor I've owned has done this. Adam A5X now and they have a quiet hiss too. It's produced by the amplifier.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Jan 16, 2016)

I have the HS7s and they do the same thing. I also had M Audio BX5s and they also did it.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jan 31, 2016)

Updating this. I just read that if you buy balanced cables that it might affect the hiss or make it go away. Gonna buy some and see if that helps.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 31, 2016)

I think all active monitors hiss. To keep things in perspective, do you hear it more when music is playing through them or when your ear is right next to the tweeter in a completely silent room? 

Balanced cables are always a good thing to use whenever possible.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Feb 7, 2016)

balanced cables seem to have helped, there is some hiss still but very low


----------



## Tirmu (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah it's normal, no worries. My JBL's used to do that as well. The Amphion's I now have are very quiet!


----------

